# Can 2 pin speakon cables be used with a 4 pin speakon connector plate?



## Diamonddelts

Hi everyone. I am having two custom boxes built for the Mach 5 FTW 21 drivers. However my question is to make them with 2 pin or 4 pin speakon connector plates? All of my speakon cables are 2 pin. And I've heard 4 pin speakon cables are rare. However, I've also heard 4 pin speakon connector plates will work with both 2 pin and 4 pin speakon cables. I just want to make sure this is true before I order a set of 4 pin speakon connector plates from parts express.


----------



## bsaaudio

Yes. The pins +/- on the 2 pole SPEAKON are aligned to the 1+ 1- of the 4 pole. 

As an option: You can run 4 conductor wire to the first speaker and use 2+ 2- on a 4 pole SPEAKON as a loop out/through to the second speaker carrying the other channel. This can save you from running two pairs or "home runs" to each speaker if you choose.


----------



## Voxman101

what He said


----------



## KAYCEE

Sorry for the late response, just now getting involved in HTS.
4 pole speakons are most common, they let you run bi-amped systems on one connector.
A 2 pole female will mate with either a 2 or 4 pole male, but a 4 pole female will only work with a 4 pole male.
I'm in the process now of changing out some 2pole connectors for 4 pole, on a set of wedge stage monitors.
If u buy any pre-made cables or eqt with speakons, always check. But they are great connectors.
KAYCEE


----------

